# Hello - Looking for EXPATS in fukuoka!



## eminemballer

Hello guys,


I am looking for expats in or around fukuoka to help me conduct market research on a project I am working on. This market research would be fully paid for your time and more details can be provided to the interested candidates. This is not any type of scam or a get rich scheme offer - but a genuine request for expats within the vicinity of fukuoka and probably expanding to other cities.

So if you live in or around fukuoka - please get in touch as your time may be generously rewarded for vital information we require.


Many thanks!


----------

